# "Utards" and bad ethics



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I've heard this time and time again. We were just talking to a land owner in Idaho and he will not let anyone hunt or fish his land if he sees a single Utah plate on a truck. My buddy that works in Idaho Falls say all the workers talk about is how "Utards" ruin the hunting up there by following hunters and setting up too close, then leaving their trash. I've also read posts and petitions from the Idaho's wanting to increase the cost of out of state tags to cut out the non resident hunters. 

I'm sure I'm opening up a can of worms here, but I really do keep hearing of stories of hunters with no ethics. This year I've also seen 2 fights in the marsh, picked up a lot of trash, found a TON of wounded and dead canvasbacks, and have had a lot of boats zip through my decoys and they'll set up too close for me to shoot. One guy even took off running from the bushes (I had no idea he was sitting there) when I went to shoot a cripple out of my decoys. And this week, I'm camping out on my own private and posted land to catch the guy shooting up my stream and stealing my traps.

We are getting a bad rap as hunters and from being from Utah. I'd just like to know everyone else's thoughts on this. Has everyone else seen a change as I have? Again, I don't mean to open a can of worms and start a bunch of crap.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

It's too bad that a few idiots screw it up for the rest of us!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess what I'm asking: Is this a real problem or do we/they all just have our panties in a bunch?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Some small town folks have to blame there problems on someone. I hear it from the southern boys that california guys ruin their hunt.

I think it has more to do with marking their territory than anything.


----------



## bug doc (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm afraid there are slob hunters in every state - they aren't unique to Utah. Oftentimes people jump to conclusions when they see an out-of-state plate, but in reality the percentages of slob hunters really aren't higher in some states than in others. 

I've seen bad behavior as long as I've been hunting (about 40 years now), and don't expect it to stop any time soon. If anything, human behavior is getting worse. Less respect for society and a more selfish attitude seem to be the norm now. Best we can do is set a good example for our fellow hunters.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

I hunt Idaho almost exclusively now. You cannot comprehend how rude, ignorant, slobbish, sky busting, unethical Idaho waterfowlers are. I know they blame "Utards", but they need to take look in the mirror. do you really think I am going to spend a fortune in out of state fees, gas, etc, to shoot at 100 yard birds? It is us that is doing things right. Now that being said, yes, there are some ass hat utahns that give us a bad rap, but I have never seen such blatant disregard for a marsh than I have seen from most Idahoans. rant over.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

@Stimmy, my purpose of posting that I heard this from Idaho's was not to start bashing them.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Junior, I understand, just an observation. nothing more, nothing less. It just rubs me the wrong way when I see and hear things like this. they just seem hypocritical, that is all.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is why mentoring programs are a good idea. Teach people the right way from the get go and you have less problems. I don't think slob hunters are unique to Utah, it happens everywhere. I did see an increase in hunters this year using the WMA's, even during the week the parking areas were packed most of October-November. We are always talking on here about getting more hunters involved to keep our sport going strong. We all need to keep educating people so they do the right thing.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

So a few Idahoans complain about a few Utah hunters and all Utah hunters are slobs? I don't think so, but the careless hunters certainly get most, if not all, of the coverage in the news and on this forum.

Reminds me of my younger days in small-town Utah when we complained of all of the "California deer hunters" and how they trashed "our" mountain, couldn't shoot strait, etc... Then during one elk hunt I watched my uncle drop his candy wrappers on the ground of "our" mountain and my eyes were opened...contrary to what my youthful mind previously believed, zip code does *not* determine "slobiness" nor stewardship of resources.

So to answer you question "Is this a real problem?" Yes, and it will continue to be a problem because some folks decide to be that way and it doesn't matter if they are from Utah hunting in Idaho, California hunting in Utah etc... But with every problem comes the opportunity for a solution.

And finally, any one else growing tired of the word "retard"? I haven't heard that word much since jr. high when cool kids made fun of disabled kids and I don't miss it.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I get the opportunity to hunt in Idaho a lot. I think a few jerks from Utah may have given the rest of us a bad rap. I could fill a whole page with my observations of the slobbish things I have seen in Idaho fields and marshes...and not one of the offenders were from outside of Idaho. Sometimes it is easier to blame "outsiders" for bad stuff instead of facing up to the fact that it is usually local folks that behave badly...even here in Utah.
R


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Idaho is filled with ignorant hicks. My friend had his tires popped while parked in a lot at a walk in area. They ride around on ATV's and blame their problems on woofs and Utards. Boise is ok but the entire southeast side is power strokes and plump blonde girls with big teeth. 

The times I have went hunting with family members who live in Idaho the poor ethics I've witnessed show a general lack of respect for the land and wildlife. ATV's on every hill. See it, shoot at it regardless of distance. Six pack in the cab and cooler in the truck bed and empties go out the window. Sometimes they tag and sometimes they don't. Lead shot just to show those **** feds a thing or two. Limit? What is that?

And my favorite. They love to call Utahns Carrot Snappers but can't explain what it means.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Idaho is filled with ignorant hicks. My friend had his tires popped while parked in a lot at a walk in area. They ride around on ATV's and blame their problems on woofs and Utards. Boise is ok but the entire southeast side is power strokes and plump blonde girls with big teeth.
> 
> The times I have went hunting with family members who live in Idaho the poor ethics I've witnessed show a general lack of respect for the land and wildlife. ATV's on every hill. See it, shoot at it regardless of distance. Six pack in the cab and cooler in the truck bed and empties go out the window. Sometimes they tag and sometimes they don't. Lead shot just to show those **** feds a thing or two. Limit? What is that?
> 
> And my favorite. They love to call Utahns Carrot Snappers but can't explain what it means.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Yup, reminds me of my own family in SE Idaho. One thing about deer hunting Idaho I noticed, that once I got high on the mountain and away from the roads where a guy actually had to exert some effort, Utahns and Californians were the only other hunters I'd run into!

I think the moniker "carrot snappers" was in response to Utahns calling them "spud diggers," or just "diggers" for short.....


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh it's the same old story.. 

Just like hunters in southern Utah HATE the Nevada non residents for "ruining" the deer hunting. 
It's the same rule everywhere, and in everything we do no matter where it is.. A FEW RUIN IT FOR EVERYONE ELSE.


----------

